# Weed ID... Is it dead?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What do you guys call this broadleaf? I sprayed this field 2 weeks ago with 3 qt glyphosate and 1.5 pt 2-4D in prep for working and planting. It was wheat stubble that filled in with lots of trash. Good kill on most everything, except the broadleaf in this pic. It's sickened down, with some burned leaf edges, but I'm not convinced my mix got it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know proper name but they always called them pig ears around hear.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Broadleaf Plantain. Easier to kill than Buckhorn Plantain.

Regards, Mike

Edit; Not positive about the kill, but I am guessing you have. It does die slow, that is characteristic of Plantain.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the ID Mike! The label from the 24D LV4 I used gives a range of 1 to 3 pints for "plantains". It does not list out different types. Maybe I was a little light at 1.5 pints, but if they die slowly maybe I got em. I need to prep this seedbed soon, but I'll keep an eye on it it the next few days.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Broadleaf Plantain. Easier to kill than Buckhorn Plantain.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Edit; Not positive about the kill, but I am guessing you have. It does die slow, that is characteristic of Plantain.


+1

It's looking sick, patience might be the order of the day.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the ID Mike! The label from the 24D LV4 I used gives a range of 1 to 3 pints for "plantains". It does not list out different types. Maybe I was a little light at 1.5 pints, but if they die slowly maybe I got em. I need to prep this seedbed soon, but I'll keep an eye on it it the next few days.


But you also have roundup in the mix which the 1-3 pints on the 2-4d label isn't accounting for.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity--Why did you mix 2,4D with 3 qts glyphosate?

My thinking is that the gly at that rate would nail everything and then some. I usually go 1-2 qts/ac with gly for a burn down (depends on what is there and at what stage.) And I usually use 2,4D at 1 qt/ac.

Ralph


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

If you have the option you would use 24d to control stuff that could become round-up resistant.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The 2-4D was to help take out broadleaves resistant to glyphosate. 3 qts seemed heavy on the glyphosate, but is what the label required to take out nutsedge.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

paoutdoorsman said:


> The 2-4D was to help take out broadleaves resistant to glyphosate. 3 qts seemed heavy on the glyphosate, but is what the label required to take out nutsedge.


I see. What broadleaves?

Ralph


----------

